# Alfa Romeo GT Blackline, Pic Heavy!



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Hi all,

This weekend finally gave me chance to pay some much needed attention to my own car as I have not had chance to detailing it in months!

Working out in the middle of no where and with only A roads to drive on, after one week of driving the car ends up in a mess so I was desperate to give it a full winter protection and correction polish.




































































































I started off on saturday with the wheels using Megs brightwheels and the EZ brush. A smalled soft brush was used on the more tricky areas. :thumb:
































































Next.....onto the body. All lower areas were treated to a blast of APC and megs degreaser for the whell arches. Then Hyperwash was applied using the foam lance and left to sit for a few minutes before a pressure rinse.


















































































Then the body was washed using two bucket method, lambs wool mit and dryed with Sonus towels....










Interior cleaned with Megs APC and plastics treated with 303 Aerospace Protectant before the car was put into the garage overnight..

DAY 2

Started off with Sonus Clay with megs QD. There was a fair bit of rubbish picked up....










A quick walk around the body showed a nasty scratch on the boot, but other than this the body was in good condition apart from some light swirling.



















Couple of hits with Menz polish and megs pads got it all sorted nicely 



















After this the whole body was polished, again using menz polish and the megs pads which gave some excellent results :buffer:




























Then Z***l pre wax cleanser was applied prior to two coats of Dodo Supernatural (V1 as I have yet to use all this up)....




























Wheels were treated to Poorboys wheel sealent..



















Exhaust polished with AG Metal Polish and treated to a coat of wax...










All glass treated to AG Fast glass and AG glass polish...



















Last couple of pictures are not brilliant I am afraid as they had to be taken inside and the tyres were dressed after these pictures were taken when the car was back outside.



























































































Thanks for looking,

Chris

Started to


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful motor mate - great turnaround too :thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

very nice car looks like you achieved a good finish i love dodo sn well worth the money i think


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed and like the Exhaust 50/50 :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Top Class finish. 
Top Class motor.
Top Class work.
Well done chris your car top drawer and clean again.:thumb:

Dont worry I am still on SN v1 too


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking looking finish there, lovely car! :thumb:


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

Where can you get the spray gun with pipe on that he has used with brightwheels. 
Cheers


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

DJStevieD said:


> Where can you get the spray gun with pipe on that he has used with brightwheels.
> Cheers


Got the kit when I first bought i4d bright wheels http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Bright_Wheels_5L_2.html :thumb:

Not sure if it still comes with the spay head but it is excellent and could do with a couple more


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

That was proper minging before, great turnaround there mate! :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

stunning mate.

i would wrap some tape around the metal head of your wheel brush tho to stop any scratching taking place


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful turnaround on a beautiful car!

I wish we had Alfa's in the US 

I heard a rumor they are thinking of branching into the US via Ferrari/Maserati dealers,

That could be a good thing and a bad thing, I think they will only import the high end models and the affordable Alfa's will probably never see the light of day in America,

Sad, I think overall they are one of the most attractive car manufacturers in the world, I wish we had the whole lineup here

One good thing, We are finally getting the Fiesta :thumb:
We got the Vauxhall/Opel Astra this year,
Only the 1.8 engine  no VXR,
and typical the Yanks mostly buy the ugly as sin sedan model and not many go for the stylish Hatchback,

So glad I own a BMW, the little taste of Europe we get over here,
Id also LOVE a European Focus, The abortion of a Focus that was just released this year over here is a shun on Ford, ughhh


Ok enough thread hijack!


Carry on...........................


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> stunning mate.
> 
> i would wrap some tape around the metal head of your wheel brush tho to stop any scratching taking place


Thanks for the tip this has now been done


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Starscream said:


> Beautiful turnaround on a beautiful car!
> 
> I wish we had Alfa's in the US
> 
> ...


I have to be completely honest and say that the purchase of this Alfa was down to being told that I could not be a true petrol head until I owned one...

I was looking for a cheaper car to run so when I saw this 1.8 in the showroom for just over £16K new I could not be stopped :driver:


----------



## lee* (Oct 13, 2008)

I am sure I saw this car at Sainsburys on Oxney Road the other day, looks stunning! (Even if it was dirty lol) Great job by the way!


----------



## marxon (Oct 26, 2008)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely car mate, great work, your garage has a bit of the tardis about it, looks massive on the inside


----------



## gixxer600k4 (Aug 18, 2008)

that is a gorgeous car, is a gorgeous car dirty but bloody stunnin once you cleaned it! would u recommend cleaning with the snow foam? i have toyed with the idea but wernt sure if it was worth the 50ish quid?


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great Job mate, I love well polished black cars they look the nuts. My nieghbour has an Alpha 147 Collection and the Paint is fab on it, I gave it a shot with Menz FF for him last week and it looks incredible.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsoem work there matey :thumb:

and nice collection of wine too


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> awsoem work there matey :thumb:
> 
> and nice collection of wine too


+1 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning, very reflective finish! Love the interior too


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

djcromie said:


> lovely car mate, great work, your garage has a bit of the tardis about it, looks massive on the inside


A HA! the power of 2 garages is used to acheive the effect


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

gixxer600k4 said:


> that is a gorgeous car, is a gorgeous car dirty but bloody stunnin once you cleaned it! would u recommend cleaning with the snow foam? i have toyed with the idea but wernt sure if it was worth the 50ish quid?


Oh god yes! I have used a couple of different products so far but am extremely happy with the Megs Hyperwash for the moment as it goes a long way :thumb:

I started off with the gilmore foam gun which is good but the foam lance is my number one choice


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Stunning car! abslutely top class! would have one of those over any opf the germans anyday! such a joy to drive! 

only thing i would say, Surely Radio 1 should be banned from being played in an Alfa!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it looks stunning


----------



## shiny_car (Jul 3, 2007)

always nice to see an alfa lovingly cared for. 

great results. what colour is it - Carbonia? i have a Kyalami Black 3.2L GT, and i love the thing.

i hope you're enjoying it enough to buy another one in the future.


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

great turn around dude.
Its shocking how much better a car looks when its had a good clean.


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Lovely car and stunning work . 

one of the best looking cars on the road :thumb:

Nice wine collection BTW


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome car and awesome work there mate.


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Good job on a nice car :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work, and a sexy motor


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i did a few gts last year,very nice cars!

and great work!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------

